# Identity Crisis



## PChrome (Aug 4, 2010)

I am well aware that there is another Philip Chan here who goes by Philip.Chan.92. We know each other through PN and church so YES I am aware that he exists, I didn't want to make a username with Philip in it to avoid an identity crisis which one of the members find amusing to exploit, I don't appreciate being called someone else, we are two very different people, it's not fair to throw us together as one person just because we share the same name. If you guys are at get-together that I am at right now, you would see that we are two very different people. I left PN for a reason, people there are rude and like flaming people, hopefully it's different here.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

It is 

There are great memebers from there who have come over to here, but a few bad apples have brought an 'attitude' here that's not welcome. Please folks, be respectful, and keep the sh!t off the forum.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

PhillipChan92 = PhillipChan92

PChrome = PhillipChan93

no confusion!


----------



## souldct (Nov 26, 2009)

There's no rule saying that you can't have two accounts anyways, right? So Phillip is ok to be Phillip!


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

I didn't notice an identity crisis. I didn't even know you were also a phillip chan.... until now....


----------

